# Preseason Game 1: Pacers @ Nets--10.11.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Preseason Game 1
Indiana Pacers @ New Jersey Nets
Tuesday October 11th, 2005
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- YES
Nets Preseason Record- 0-0**

Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

After a long (and either disappointing or successful, depending who you ask) offseason, the Nets finally get things started with their preseason opener; a home game against the Indiana Pacers.

The trio of Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson will look to get things started off on the right foot and hopefully will get to show signs of what they will do together this season. Nenad Krstic will look to show how much he has improved after an impressive postseason and a productive offseason overseas. And hopefully someone will contriubute something at the power forward spot.

For the Pacers, this is the start of a new era as its their first season without longtime Pacer Reggie Miller. Additionally, this will be Ron Artest's first game back (outside of summer league games) after his season long suspension last year for that infamous brawl in Detroit.

Most likely, both teams starters will be seeing limited minutes, which will give a chance for some of the new/young Nets (Wright, LJ3, Zoran) and Pacers (Granger, Harrison, Jasikevicius) to get extended time and show what they can do.

*Team Leaders (Last Season):*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pacers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ron Artest 24.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.40</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jeff Foster 9.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley 6.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.86</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley 2.03</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins 0.89</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jermain O'Neal 2.00</td></tr></table>


*
Upcoming Games:
November 11th, @ IND
January 16th, @ NJ
February 26th, @ NJ*​


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I cannot wait for 2 more days.. the official beginning of the New Jersey Nets campaign... I cannot wait, even though starters will most likely not get that much playing time and both teams will most likely let their back-ups get more playing time and experience at the NBA level.. It is going to be an entertaining game looking forward to it.. Go New Jersey Nets!! :clap: :banana: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Those statistics are going to be in our favor this year
well in terms of rebounding and scoring.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All I want is a sportscenter top 10 highlight from the big three. Preseason scores dont really matter to me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> All I want is a sportscenter top 10 highlight from the big three. Preseason scores dont really matter to me


That'd be nice...its been so long since seeing one of those.

I'm looking forward to seeing what all the new guys can do. I've seen quite a bit of Marc Jackson and Jeff McInnis, but I haven't seen much of Paggett and Murray (never payed much attention to him). And I really want to see how Zoran looks after hearing all these good things about him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Apparently we're going to try Artest off the bench in the preseason, so put Granger instead of him.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That'd be nice...its been so long since seeing one of those.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what all the new guys can do. I've seen quite a bit of Marc Jackson and Jeff McInnis, but I haven't seen much of Paggett and Murray (never payed much attention to him). And I really want to see how Zoran looks after hearing all these good things about him.


Same here bro, I want to see J-Mac, M-Jax, LJIII, Padgett, Murray, Wright, and hopefully Ricky Shields. I'd love to have him on the team, if only we didn't need big men or be stacked in the backcourt.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Apparently we're going to try Artest off the bench in the preseason, so put Granger instead of him.


That's somebody else who I want to see, Artest, Granger (who I think the Pacers got a steal) and also Sarauns.

The Nets vs. Pacers is the series I'm looking forward to most along with Cleveland vs. Nets, Indiana and us are a good matchup


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

I don't really have much of a taste for preseason i just wanna get the regular season on.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> I don't really have much of a taste for preseason i just wanna get the regular season on.


Paitence my friend, check the countdown in my signature, 24 days.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Apparently we're going to try Artest off the bench in the preseason, so put Granger instead of him.


Wow, he's going to the bench? Considering Artest missed time (alot of time) last year, he's pretty confident.

-Petey


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Petey said:


> Wow, he's going to the bench? Considering Artest missed time (alot of time) last year, he's pretty confident.


He's not exactly going to the bench. He'll still play the same amount of minutes he normally would, but Rick just wants to see if it works, in case he wants to try it in the regular or post season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Apparently we're going to try Artest off the bench in the preseason, so put Granger instead of him.


 Thanks for the info. I had no idea they were going to try it. I just changed it. I wasn't sure what they were going to do with the lineup (mostly if foster was going to start or not).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had no idea they were going to try it. I just changed it. I wasn't sure what they were going to do with the lineup (mostly if foster was going to start or not).


Foster and David Harrison likely won't play, either, as they are both nursing injuries. Either Scot Pollard at Center, or Austin Croshere at PF will take their spot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh boy, so excited, game is a bit more than a day away!

-Petey


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

im excited. go Nets!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You might as well mark off Jermaine O'Neal also, as he hurt himself at the fan jam. I doubt it's anything serious, but not enough to risk for a preseason game. Austin Croshere should be replacing him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

hmm did the pacers suddenly come down with a case of chickenitis :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:naughty:


Hbwoy said:


> hmm did the pacers suddenly come down with a case of chickenitis :biggrin:


not cool dude.lol


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

dammit, how can I watch this game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Danny Granger should be out tonight as well with a sprained ankle.

You can pretty much make any lineup you want, because I'm not even sure what it'll be.

Pollard/Artest/Jackson/Saras/Tinsley

Pollard/Artest/Jackson/Freddie/Tinsley

Pollard/Croshere/Artest/Jackson/Tinsley

It will most likely be one of those.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Kinda sucks. I wanted to get a taste of two potential Eastern elites for at least a few minutes


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Kinda sucks. I wanted to get a taste of two potential Eastern elites for at least a few minutes


ditto.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Danny Granger should be out tonight as well with a sprained ankle.
> 
> You can pretty much make any lineup you want, because I'm not even sure what it'll be.
> 
> ...


 :laugh:....i'm just leaving it what I have it....i'll change it when the game starts.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

begins at 8 pm right.im goin to my grandfather's house in nj to watch it. :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I will be in attendance tonight at the game at Continental Airlines Arena, where the New Jersey Nets face the visiting Indiana Pacers... Looking forward to a very exciting game tonight.. I will be back on the boards at around 10-10:30.. :cheers: Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Enjoy Dooch.....I'm looking forward to tonights game even though it's pre-season it'll be nice to see everybody on the court at the same time.....Plus I want to really get a look at Wright on the court with NBA level talent to see what he can do........Maybe Wright can take Granger one on one in the halfcourt for a play or two......That would be nice to see.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Enjoy Dooch.....I'm looking forward to tonights game even though it's pre-season it'll be nice to see everybody on the court at the same time.....Plus I want to really get a look at Wright on the court with NBA level talent to see what he can do........Maybe Wright can take Granger one on one in the halfcourt for a play or two......That would be nice to see.


Granger wont be playing


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Granger wont be playing


WoW him too :raised_ey .....Then who is playing on the Pacers?.....Oh well I'll just be looking for certain things on the court from certain players then.....Zoran,Kristic,MJax, and the trio Jkidd,VC,RJ.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> dammit, how can I watch this game?


its on YES if you get the channel


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

oh man...its starting so soon! I can't wait


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> oh man...its starting so soon! I can't wait


great, cant wait too! I'll be here looking for your play by play posts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> great, cant wait too! I'll be here looking for your play by play posts.


 I'll try my best. It'll take a few games for me to get back into my regular season posting mode.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am inside the box office of the arena, about to enter in like 5-7 minutes... I got to use my T-Mobile Sidekick... Boy I love T-Mobile.. :biggrin: Everyone is loud here... :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dooch said:


> I am inside the box office of the arena, about to enter in like 5-7 minutes... I got to use my T-Mobile Sidekick... Boy I love T-Mobile.. :biggrin: Everyone is loud here... :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


Dooch is there a large crowd there


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Dooch is there a large crowd there


Yes... We may reach over the 20,000 mark in attendance.. maybe.. There was a lot of people in the box office when I was there a good 1,000-2,000... and all the other fans enter from the other entrances... I am in Continental Airlines Arena and I am beginning to get pumped and even more pumped... Go Nets!! :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think the NBA preseason is worse then Baseball and Football. Who the hell cares? SUmmer leauge is even better.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets0701 said:


> I think the NBA preseason is worse then Baseball and Football. Who the hell cares? SUmmer leauge is even better.


No; Summer League and Pre-Season gives not only the fans but the coaches the opportunity to scout players and see what some players are capable of doing to help their team... Baseball and Football are also good sports but it is basketball season now too... :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

it will be pathetic if we lost.accordin to some posts made by a pacer fan, he said that a lot of people will not play.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> it will be pathetic if we lost.accordin to some posts made by a pacer fan, he said that a lot of people will not play.


Yea; they are not going to play their big players like Jermaine O' Neal, Jamaal Tinsley, Ron Artest, Stephen Jackson, etc... Mainly their starting core.. We should look into doing somewhat this too... But give the fans a game to watch and throw up some nice shots and alley-oops... As long as we win the game and come out happy without any injuries is a good game.. :biggrin: Hopefully Jeff McInnis can be a quick healer and get back onto the court as soon as possible.. :cheers: Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ooooooooo ****, its game time. Its been way way way too long.


----------



## grizzos (Jan 31, 2005)

Man i layed down a lot of cash on the nets tonight.. lets go guys!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Apparently Tim Capstraw was boosting about the Nets shooting in practice, talking about how it'll open up room for RJ and Vinsanity to drive!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ian Eagle and Tim Capistraw (spelling?) are doing the game. So far they've discussed the additons of Jackson, Paggett and Murray. They're going to have a small interview with Lawrence when they get back, and then its go time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

grizzos said:


> Man i layed down a lot of cash on the nets tonight.. lets go guys!!


 Indiana sounds pretty banged up. Not that a lot of the starters play anyway, but that could make a difference.


----------



## grizzos (Jan 31, 2005)

so is stephen jackson and tinsley not playing??


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

so we should see plenty of Wright and Granger...indeed...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

grizzos said:


> so is stephen jackson and tinsley not playing??


According to Dooch... No.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lawrence said the starers will play in the first and third...no one will play more then 22 minutes.

Doesn't plan on a lot of meshing the new guys with the old guys tonight, but as the preseason goes on he will.

Zoran and LJ3 have been impressive, and everyone else has "show flashes".

He thinks McInnis will be okay. His injury has gotten better everyday, but there is no real timetable.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> so we should see plenty of Wright and Granger...indeed...


 Word is granger isn't playing (injured ankle I believe)...we'll see.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Ian Eagle I love it I just saw outside of the seating part in the arena by the concession stands.. he is in attendance and broadcasting the game.. :biggrin: Starting tip is about to begin.. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## grizzos (Jan 31, 2005)

Dooch what are the starting lineups bud


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Ian and Tim! I love it! Great to be back. Collins IS starting along with our usual line up. Inadiana is starting Croshere at PF with their usual line up besides that. Great to be back!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

grizzos said:


> Dooch what are the starting lineups bud


 the usual for the nets, tinsley, jackson, croshere, pollard and artest for the pacers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

YES!!!

Collins with the first Nets foul!

How fitting?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Croshere hits and his fouled by collins...hits the FT.

Kidd misses at the other end from three.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

hope there isn't much rust...I need to know how RJ looks in action being all ripped now...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Collins with the first Nets foul!
> 
> ...


LoL. VC with a steal as well :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pollard hits, pacers up 5-0.

Nenad hits the shot with a nice move and gets fouled...hits the FT. Pacers up 5-3


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

grizzos said:


> Dooch what are the starting lineups bud


I did not say that Ron Artest and Jamaal Tinsley will not get any playing minutes.. they will probably get minutes but their time will be limited.. Like Xenosphere said Austin Croshere is starting Power Forward for the Indiana Pacers and Jason Collins also will be staring for the New Jersey Nets.. and think they will really keep an eye on Jason Collins because I would not want to injure a big body.. we need all the big men we could get.. Go Nets!! :cheers:


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

O'Neal is out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and loses it. Nenad gets it and draws another foul (on tinsley). Misses the first, hits the second.

Pacers up 5-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> LoL. VC with a steal as well :biggrin:


Then a lazy turnover...

He was fouled driving, no call, Krstic puts it up and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I see the Refs starting off where they left off with the phatom foul calls.....NBA Ref stay consistent I'll give them that....lol....Kristic with the nice fadaway 3 point play..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits a long 2. Then he fouls Vince at the other end.

They go to nenad in the post and he hits again, with an up and under move.

Artest hits a long 2 at the other end. Pacers up 9-6


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang Kristic is getting a LOT of touches


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Krstic demanded the basketball, and a move like Kevin McHale, under and over...

It was impressive.

RJ caught in the air to Krstic, to CARTER!!!

JAM!

It was pretty.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jefferson goes behind is back, Kristic loses it on the way up and vince grabs it for the dunk! Wasn't what he planned, but it was nice.

Collins picks up foul #2


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter SLAM!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

If you guys could continue to update the boards with what is going on during the game because I cannot use all the battery on my phone.. Thanks guys.. Go Nets!! The referrees always have to screw us.. Just please continue to update on and off guys.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on nenad. Pacers up 10-8.

Kidd nails a three in the corner, 11-10 Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Jefferson goes behind is back, Kristic loses it on the way up and vince grabs it for the dunk! Wasn't what he planned, but it was nice.
> 
> *Collins picks up foul #2*


In less than 4 minutes, in fact close to 3 minutes.

I miss Nets Basketball!



-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This Tim guy has a horribly annoying voice. I hope I never have to hear it again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

croshere misses, pollard rebounds and puts it back.

Vince hits at the other end.

13-12 Nets


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Dang Kristic is getting a LOT of touches


Are you watching the game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Are you watching the game?


No listening to it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 second called on the nets. 

Tinsley misses, artest rebounds and puts it back.

Nenad to Collins for the dunk.

15-14 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm Krstic to Collins for the STUFF!

WOW!

That's new.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Collins with the Dunk, and the Refs again are in fine terrible NBA SEASON FORM...lol


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

Its not on 660 is it? i dont feel liek watching right now since i have wor k boutowuld listen to it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul called on jefferson, his first.

Tinsley misses a three, rebound collins.

Vince posts up, misses but fraws a foul on Jackson and is going to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits the first and then time out is called.

Nets up 16-14.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Collins who actually finished, with a one hand slam! First time I've seen that. Nice pass by Krstic too.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> No listening to it


Im neither, how is RJ doing so far?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Still dont get why the pacers would have Artest guarding RJ instead of Vince


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Hmm Krstic to Collins for the STUFF!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...



Is it raining fishes outside :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Im neither, how is RJ doing so far?


I think he's been pretty quiet so far


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Im neither, how is RJ doing so far?


good defence, but has no points.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits the 2nd FT.

Jackson misses, rebound nenad.

And Krstic hits a jumper on the other end.

Nets up 19-14.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Defensive 3 seconds called on Nenad. Croshere hits the FT.

Croshere called on the travel trying to go up and under. Good D by nenad.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Is it me or is this guys voice annoying as [email protected]#$


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Artest. Vince hits both. 21-15 Nets.

Vince steals the tinsely pass.

nets try and get fancy and turn it over.

Jackson misses a three, RJ fouls artest.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

the guy with the drawl definitely has an annoying voice


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Artest hits both, 21-17 Nets.

Vince with a three from WAY out there. 24-17 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, RJ kicks out to Vince Carter for a 3 several feet behind the line. VERY impressive.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC for Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

that Vince guy is something huh?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson answers with a three at the other end.

Nets turn it over...Croshere fouled by vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is it me or is this guys voice annoying as [email protected]#$


Yea, very annoying.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

The guy needs some bass in his voice :laugh:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Not as many fans in attendance as I thought there was going to be... Still though it it is preseason, People want regular season basketball.. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

First TJ sighting of the year!

Vaughn coming in for kidd, Cliffy coming in too.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

The color commentator on the radio is absolutely horrible.
Annoying voice, nothing interesting to say, and comes alive when the other team scores.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Vaughn and Cliff in. Kidd and Collins out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Not as many fans in attendance as I thought there was going to be... Still though it it is preseason, People want regular season basketball.. :biggrin:


 That is true...I can't wait for the regular season.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Vaughn and Robinson first subs in.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> VC for Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


I love hearing the VC THREEE!! Or Vince Carter off the feed from Jason Kidd, or Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd... :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Kristic looks good very good, VC looks like VC and is much bigger by the way....Just look at the guns.....Also RJ and Jkidd are lot bigger as well.......THe team hit the weights hard this summer!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> The color commentator on the radio is absolutely horrible.
> Annoying voice, nothing interesting to say, and comes alive when the other team scores.


It's horrible on YES as well.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> that Vince guy is something huh?


right :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Croshere hits the FT's. Nets up 24-22

Vince from waaaay out and misses. 24 second violation.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter air balls a long 3.

Why is Jackson still on the bench?

-Petey


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

vince dunks, nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the steal and the dunk on a fast break.

Artest misses a three, nenad rebounds..

Rj drives and misses, but draws a foul.

Jackson in for Kristic, Zoran in for VC. Murray is going to come in for Jefferson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow nice steal by Carter, and with a fast break jam.

Jackson and Zoran in. Murray will come in for RJ after some free throws.

Ian said Frank will only get the starters about 20 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Z misses the first, makes the second.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

kdub said:


> The color commentator on the radio is absolutely horrible.
> Annoying voice, nothing interesting to say, and comes alive when the other team scores.


why the complaints now?? he's been there for a while...Tim Capstraw that is...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kdub said:


> Vaughn and Robinson first subs in.


Wow... everyone is going to get playing time on the New Jersey Nets roster.. I cannot wait to hear Scott Padgett entering the game... :biggrin: Lamond Murray, Marc Jackson, Zoran Planinic.. etc Everybody is getting playing time, that is why I love the Preseason! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with a nice play. Baseline cut, give and go with Robinson, just missed, fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran drives and misses, but is going to the line. He did a nice give and go with Cliff.

Zoran misses the first...hits the second. Nets up 28-22.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Let me restate myself the entire team looks alot bigger.....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson follows up his own miss, is fouled.

Ian is digging into Buford and Smith talking about our new depth... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff misses a jumper, gets his own rebound, puts it back up and misses, but is going to the line for 2.

Hits both.

Nets up 30-22.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks like Nets overall are playing well :banana: 

how was the VC dunk?


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Whats your problem with my opinion about the horrible commentary?
Don't tell me you actually like it.

And since you've asked, I've never been a fan of their radio/tv cast, and i've voiced this opinion before.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bender sutffed by Cliff/the rim at the other end.

Jackson posts up and draws a foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Pacers are hacking everyone... you know the 2nd unit is playing harder then the 1st unit.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> The Pacers are hacking everyone... you know the 2nd unit is playing harder then the 1st unit.
> 
> -Petey


Correct.. :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

For some reason I can't listen to the game....Is the game on NBA League Pass tonight?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Samaki Walker fouled by Marc Jackson. Hits both from the line. 31-24, Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They are talking about how Jackson wants to be a enforcer! Hacks Walker HARD!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Now jackson draws a foul from walker at the other end.

Misses the first, hits the second, nets up 32-24.

So many fouls.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

so far, im impressed by Krstic play :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets are 12 for 17 from the line. That's the same from last year.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Is Marc Jackson taller than Zoran?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Fred Jones draws a foul at the other end....he hits both. 32-26.

Zoran misses a three.

End of the first quarter.

Nets up 32-26


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

32-26; Vaughn to Zoran, air ball to end the 1st.

Overall 2nd unit has been more impressive than the 1st, well for me at least.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Is Marc Jackson taller than Zoran?


Yea; I think Marc Jackson has a couple of inches on Zoran.. Zoran Planinic is around 6' 7'', Marc Jackson is around 6' 10'' I think.. :biggrin: And yes Air Fly, Nenad is kicking off right where he started from in that playoff series against the Miami Heat.. impressing me also.. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Ugh Capstraw is horrible. Don't know if anyone is listening but he basically begged Fred Jones to make his free throws.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

We scored 30 points in a 1 quarter.....Pre-season or not that's a step in the right direction.. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

How many minutes left for the second half?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jaxkson misses a jumper, foul on murray.

Offensive foul on Samaki at the other end.

Murray with a sky hook, 34-26


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray w/ a sky hook?

Ian is saying the Nets had Granger in for workouts?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> How many minutes left for the second half?


 second quarter just started


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Yea; I think Marc Jackson has a couple of inches on Zoran.. Zoran Planinic is around 6' 7'', Marc Jackson is around 6' 10'' I think.


On TV, the difference looks minimal.

Tell me what you think since you are there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

pacers hit a three. (it was that rookie who has the really long, foreign name)

Cliff draws a foul at the other end, going to the line. Hits the first, and second. Nets up 36-29.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets are playing some great team ball.

Frank make that a point to work on this preseason?

Jackson just handed / passed it off to Robinson, when he was in a decent position to score himself.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses a thre, rebound zoran.

Cliff misses a hook shot, rebound walker.

Foul called on Zoran, his first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with 19 FTs... 

Robinson w/ an ugly hook... some things never change.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We are getting a lot of good minutes for our back-up players, I am liking the way Lawrence Frank and the New Jersey Nets are spreading around the time.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers: Hopefully these minutes will improve some of the players' game and they can see what they must improve on and what they must continue to develop...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Airball from jasakavasis (thats what it sounds like)

Nets turn it over.

Bender fouled on the dunk attempt by jackson. Going to the line for 2.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Let's see some Antoine Wright already!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Jonathen Bendor will never amount to anything.....How much time is he going to get to develop....I was in highschool when he was drafted geesh :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bender hits both, Nets up 36-31.

Murray nails a long 2. 38-31.

Walked fouled at the other end by Murray.

Timeout.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Should be seeing a line up change right about now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> Let's see some Antoine Wright already!


This is very odd...

Ian said the only players whom have the potential to make the rotation... 'Padgett and Johnson' haven't come in yet.

He left out Wright's name.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets with 19 FTs...
> 
> *Robinson w/ an ugly hook... some things never change.*
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: 

but he made it and thats what really matters :biggrin:


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

PADGETT! He's in for Uncle Cliff.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, Padgett in for Robinson. 

Bender with a turn around.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Show the rookie! Antoine Wright needs some minutes, I feel just as long as we win the pre-season game, are happy about each other's performances and go out healthy still with no injuries.. I consider that as successful as possible.. Padgett checks into the ball game!! :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn dumps it down to Jackson, turnaround, misses, Padgett w/ a foul

Nets are over the limit at the 8:19 in the 2nd... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pollard replaces Walker.

Bender hits the 1st. Hits the 2nd.

38-35, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice offensive rebound by Jackson, bangs inside and draws the foul. Makes both free throws.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson to the line (Marc).

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd...

Ian makes a good point, he draws fouls with his size, as he's so big and takes up so much space.

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Who else is tired of Capstraw's love affair with Jonathan Bender?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson is replacing Marc Jackson.

Vaughn dumps it off to Murray, 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Collins in. Murray nice stroke on the 3. He's impressing me...on offense.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kudos to the Capper, BTW.

He's doing his usual excellent job.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson picks off Vaughn's pass... to Jones, for the Alley Opp.

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Murray = instant offense (off the dish)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins into the game for Marc Jackson. and Lamond Murray nice 3-point field goal... 43-38 New Jersey Nets... Go Nets!! :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Old man Murray showing the touch......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Takeover is at the game with Net2, they want to know if you want to meet up Dooch and Xenosphere?

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Wright is finally in.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> The Takeover is at the game with Net2, they want to know if you want to meet up Dooch and Xenosphere?
> 
> -Petey


The rookie, Antoine Wright checks into the game.. what Section are they in?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Murray is a great shooter and he'll be great off the bench for the Nets this season.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wright!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran to Murray... Air ball, Padgett w/ the board, puts it back.

Padgett then fouls Bender on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Wrights in the game :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I was wrong, Johnson is now in.

Bender hits the 1st... and the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Ljiii!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anthony Johnson now drops the triple. Padgett feeds Linton, and Linton converts.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson III checks in... Go Nets!! Everyone on the New Jersey Nets is getting in on the minutes/playing time.. :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Padgett's fitting in quite nicely eh? He's like the Jason Collins of offense, doing all the little things.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

K-Mart....Aaah I mean Linton Johnson III..lol


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I will post the box score link for all New Jersey Nets-Indiana Pacers fans after the game... I call I will do that for our board.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett hits a jumper and Brown responds...

Zoran throws a lob to Collins and he can't handle it.

Johnsons clears out the board.

Zoran to Padgett and it's a turnover.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

did anyone here that, the anouncer was like "Ghetto" when one of the pacers players checkin, than 2 seconds later he was like "sorry"...strange


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not at the game. I was supposed to go but I couldn't. Enjoying the game in HD though. Hopefully I'll make the next game. :banana:


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I will post the box score link for all New Jersey Nets-Indiana Pacers fans after the game... I call I will do that for our board.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


Quite a feat you plan on doing there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Derek Zimmerman coming in for the Nets... I'm in preseason mode so missing out on some plays guys.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Zoran is still doing the same thing with jumping and passing.......Basic PG rule you do not jump to pass.... :curse: Keep it simple Zoran....Linton with 2 good impressive rebounds.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wright misses his first NBA shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Petey said:


> The Takeover is at the game with Net2, they want to know if you want to meet up Dooch and Xenosphere?
> 
> -Petey


I gave him your AIM.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets are only up by a few.. we should be leading by like double digits since none of our starters are really playing that much minutes.. :biggrin: And Indiana has taken the one point lead!! What is going on, Lets Go Nets..


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess LJ III hasn't quite worked on his shot yet.

"Boom Baby!" ... disgusting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> Wright misses his first NBA shot.


That'll be in a month from now. 

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> That'll be in a month from now.
> 
> -Petey


Heh, gotcha.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kdub said:


> Quite a feat you plan on doing there.


 :biggrin: Yea; I will get the postgame information.. :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

whats the score?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Ian said TJ had a growth spurt, and he's scared he might out grow him in 2 months and he'll post him up. LOL

What a jerk.

Zimmerman converts, Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what's wrong with RJ?


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Zimmerman! Zoom zoom zoom! I need to see me some Ricky Shields.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ben is in... wow is he ugly. Collins sits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett lobs to BEN!

Tied at 53.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

so no one heard the racist comment...?


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Capstraw:

"You know, Collins has always gotten a lot of minutes... but he really doesn't do a lot."

Stop. Please.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

That's not nice....Looks mean nothing only your game...lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

funkylikemonkey said:


> so no one heard the racist comment...?


No sorry.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Padgett's 3rd assist! Nice passer.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gill hits the second.

Zimmerman lays it in. Nets up 55-54


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> Zimmerman! Zoom zoom zoom! *I need to see me some Ricky Shields*.


Me too... Ben Handlogten getting involved in the scoring.. We are still down by 1 though we need to play better defense.. 54-53.. 55-54 Nets on the two-pointer by Zimmerman... Go Nets.. :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Wright looks small on the court...Definitly looks like a Rookie.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hunter called for a foul, wright to the line.

Hits both, nets up 57-54.

Gill hits, 57-56, Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hunter hits, with a chance for 3...

4 seconds to go in the half, when are the starters back in?

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Capstraw:

"*We* have to put more pressure on Padgett, he can't put the ball on the floor"

That's not including the many "Boom Baby"s and "Got it!"s he's given to the Pacer players.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> No sorry.
> 
> -Petey



Well what happened was a pacers player checked in and it was a community college and it was two years, so the new announcer was like "ghetto", so Ian Eagle was like "uhh" and the new guy was like "Wow I'm sorry" then it was just a little awkward silence for a while


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter hits, and is fouled by Big Ben. Makes it a three point play.

Zimmerman misses at the buzzer.

Pacers up 59-57 at the half.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

59:57 Pacers lead...they play 5:0 run


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Well what happened was a pacers player checked in and it was a community college and it was two years, so the new announcer was like "ghetto", so Ian Eagle was like "uhh" and the new guy was like "Wow I'm sorry" then it was just a little awkward silence for a while


 :laugh: I noticed that...I was like "did he just say ghetto?"


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

At halftime, the New Jersey Nets are down to the Indiana Pacers 59-57.. mainly substitutions playing, not starters at all really.. Carter leads the New Jersey Nets with 13 points and limited playing time.. I think we should get our starters more playing time.. Nets need to bounce back from a 2-point defecit and win this game... Lets Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well up and down 1st half, but it's pre-season, and I could care less if we win to be honest....All I care about is that everyone is healthy, and we executed our plays after the final buzzer at the end of the game......I'll worry about wins and loses once the regular season gets here.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> At halftime, the New Jersey Nets are down to the Indiana Pacers 59-57.. mainly substitutions playing, not starters at all really.. Carter leads the New Jersey Nets with 13 points and limited playing time.. I think we should get our starters more playing time.. Nets need to bounce back from a 2-point defecit and win this game... Lets Go Nets! :cheers:


Carter's effieciency is so high, but what's wrong with RJ, i hope him bounce back in second-half game.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

High scoring game! 2nd unit no defense whatsoever.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> High scoring game! 2nd unit no defense whatsoever.


Yeah, and they started off so well. It's like the All-Star game but with all 2nd unit guys and Collins... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*



just join BBB.net !!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Tim sounds like someone when they've inhaled Helium from a Balloon.. :biggrin: Ian just clowned on him about having make up on.... :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Where is Vinsane? This just isn't the same asking about whatever Carter is doing on the court...

-Petey


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

*Things I've noticed so far:*

Vaughn is going to get minutes. Even if he plays with Mcinnis. His D and ball pressure is very very good, and really only he can supply that on this team at that level, especially when we play the small quick PGs.

Padgett's passing is quite good.

As previously mentioned when we signed him and were trying to figure out who the hell he is, LJ3 *is* a freak athlete. He stands out based on that alone. It's very easy to see why he had such good rebounding numbers. As Net people have been saying, he could surprise people.

Wright doesn't look too good. But, he's a rookie in his first preseason game, so you can look too much into it.

Nenad is a superstar. That's it, nothing more to add on him.

Murray's shot looked nice. It's good to finally see someone we brought in as a "shooter" to actually, ya know, hit shots.

I'm loving Jackson's intensity and meanness. It's good to finally see that again.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

the score seems rather high.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Carter's effieciency is so high, but what's wrong with RJ, i hope him bounce back in second-half game.


Carter's efficiency has been high and will remain high; hopefully Richard Jefferson can improve his game.. he probably does not want to go at full strength and risk injury again.. he wants to save his stellar play for the regular season and the playoffs... :biggrin: Go Nets!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

unstop said:


> *Things I've noticed so far:*
> 
> Vaughn is going to get minutes. Even if he plays with Mcinnis. His D and ball pressure is very very good, and really only he can supply that on this team at that level, especially when we play the small quick PGs.
> 
> ...


He's doing well, I hope the Nets stop showcasing him as other teams will take notice...

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Krstic has been brilliant so far and Carter started what he left of last season. But I need to see more RJ, 1 point? thats bad, he needs to get in the flow of the game..I hope he pick it up in the 2nd half, also our 2nd unit needs to D up. They gave up 33 points since they came on. :no: 

I know its a pre-season game, but those are the weakness if not solved now? it'll hurt us during the season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Where is Vinsane? This just isn't the same asking about whatever Carter is doing on the court...
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: I forgot about that. ALthough when vince did that dunk earlier, I prepared myself for several posts asking about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

joshed_up said:


> the score seems rather high.


No one is playing defense.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ for 3! Cliffy is in.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Where is Vinsane? This just isn't the same asking about whatever Carter is doing on the court...
> 
> -Petey


Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Im here :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Artest fouls Carter to start the second half.

Vince finds RJ for a three, nets retake the lead.

3 second call on Artest


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

RJ showing off the J for 3 in the corner.....By the way I hope the Refs aren't going to call these ticky-tak fouls all season long......It's going to slow down the flow of the game and drive players,coaches and fans crazy.....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with some GREAT D, Artest misses, Krstic boards. Artest then fouls Carter... going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd finds RJ, who is fouled by Croshere.

Nenad gets it stolen, Artest misses, rebound Nenad.

Carter fouled by Artest, going to the line for 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Helllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Im here :biggrin:


You are "Vinsane" the member?

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Whistle after whistle....My goodness the Refs are making this a slow game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses both FT, loose ball foul on Nenad.

Bender fouled by Vince, going to the line.

The fouls are coming fast again in the second half.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

There we go Richard Jefferson getting involved with the scoring, drains the three-point field goal.. Go Nets!! Vince Carter missed both free throws and now Indiana leads by a point 61-60..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC let Artest got a foul!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic now passing to Carter, going to the basket.

Starters look solid.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bender hits both, Pacers up 61-60.

Vince hits, nets back up by 1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice carter jumper assisted by jefferson


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> You are "Vinsane" the member?
> 
> -Petey


LOL. no! I meant *im here *cuz im a Vince Carter fan myself and would like to know how he's doing since I m not watching the game lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pacers turn it over.

Kidd turns it over.

Bender misses, Artest misses, gets it back and then hits it.

Pacers up by 1.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Time out. Pacers up 63-62


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd seems has good three pointer percentage.

i hope he improved this duing summer.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter makes another shot; 62-61 Nets.. 63-62 Pacers after a Ron Artest lay-up, Timeout.. Go Nets!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Vince Carter makes another shot; 62-61 Nets.. 63-62 Pacers after a Ron Artest lay-up, Timeout.. Go Nets!!


 Where are your seats at?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets improved well! jefferson and kidd can hit da three pretty good and carter he can shoot dat wit ease. krstic improved A LOT and collins well since he just got out of surgery hes doin pretty good too. jackson is madd scary lol he really is a banger LJ3 is also big padgett can pass murray can shoot wow they awesome!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Johnson hits a jumper, Pacers up 3.

Cliffy hits a jumper. Pacers up 1, 65-64


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm I forgot how unenjoyable an NBA game can be with these refs and their nonsense.....I already can see the refs are going to drive me crazy this season......Incosistent or overboard with the whistles they're never is an in-between with them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> LOL. no! I meant *im here *cuz im a Vince Carter fan myself and would like to know how he's doing since I m not watching the game lol.


Ah cool; I'm sure he'll show up when the games start to count.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd gets it to cliff, who can't hit. Foul called on Nenad.

So many fouls for both teams.

Bender misses, Kidd gets it to vince who is fouled by Jones. Pacers are now in the penalty.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We might have to go to that play in the game against the Cleveland Cavaliers last year at the Continental Airlines Arena... the screen on the defender where Richard Jefferson received the pass from Jabari Smith and layed it up for the win.. That play works, I like that play.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Where are your seats at?


My seats are in Section 201, Row 4... :biggrin: Why?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits both from the line. Nets up 66-65.

Jones misses a three, rebound Nenad.

RJ misses, rebound johnson. Bender fouled by Cliffy and is going to the line.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> My seats are in Section 201, Row 4... :biggrin: Why?


 was just wondering. Maybe we could see you on the tv.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Tie Game 66-66 after the free throw by Jonathon Bender, foul on Austin Croshere... Good game so far.. Go Nets!! Want to see us win.. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bender hits the FT, and its a tie game.

Kidd misses, loose ball foul by Croshere. Cliffy to the line.

Misses both, rebound by jones.

Tied 66-66.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bender drawn so many fouls. nets is going get trouble from him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bender fouled by Cliff. Now the Nets are in the penalty.

Bender misses the first...hits the second. Pacers up 1.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... NOT good!

RJ with a monster block from behind, and he hits the floor.

Not needed in an exhibition game RJ.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well Coach L doesn't look happy on the bench......He's already got that regular season face... :biggrin: Good Block by RJ.....Jkidd back with the kiss... :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> was just wondering. Maybe we could see you on the tv.


Yea; I have been screaming and yelling for a good 2 minutes and there are not as many people as I expected here at all... It is empty but I will proceed to meet the players afterwards.. The kiss is back in Jason Kidd's freethrow...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, bender gets it.

RJ with the block. Croshere misses a dunk, kidd gets it and then is fouled by Austen.

Kidd miss the first....hits the second. Tied up again at 67.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd shot 1 out of 2 free throws tie 67-67 walker shoots misses kidd to carter for layup miss 2 free throws for carter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets (Carter) are tryig alot of circus shots.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets (Carter) are tryig alot of circus shots.
> 
> -Petey


true 
fouls are hurtin them :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Walker misses after he gets the pass from between Robinsons legs.

Kidd finds carter who misses, but is fouled by Jones.

Vince hits one of two, nets up 68-67.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Yea; I have been screaming and yelling for a good 2 minutes and there are not as many people as I expected here at all... It is empty but I will proceed to meet the players afterwards.. The kiss is back in Jason Kidd's freethrow...


Whenever I try to post from my Sidekick, it takes forever and I get really annoyed.

You seem to be having no problem at all!

What's the secret?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Haven't I mentioned how much I dislike NBA refs..... :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses the jumper. Loose ball foul on Nenad, his 4th foul.

Samaki hits both, and the pacers are back up, 69-68


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic is getting 4 foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They trade baskets.

Kidd fouled by Tinsley, going to the line.

Vaughn is going to come in for kidd at the next chance to.

Kidd hits the first, and the second. Nets back up 1.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Whenever I try to post from my Sidekick, it takes forever and I get really annoyed.
> 
> You seem to be having no problem at all!
> 
> What's the secret?


LOL, I ain't using the T-Mobile Sidekick.. I am using my laptop.. I brought it with me.. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i like da new warm-up jerseys thing


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the trapping that I've seen the Nets pull out on D so far.....They've been pretty effective with them.....I like that new wrinkle by Coach L


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

20 second timeout by the pacers.

Nets up 72-71.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They trade baskets.
> 
> Kidd fouled by Tinsley, going to the line.
> 
> ...


it seems that you are sitting behind lawrance frank lol


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The perimeter defense doesn't look any better to me.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jones look hurt after an offensive foul on vince carter =P


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 second violation on the pacers.

RJ misses.

Croshere hits. RJ dunks it after the pass from Paggett.

Croshere hits a three and puts the pacers ahead 76-74.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> it seems that you are sitting behind lawrance frank lol


 haha, I could only wish I had those seats.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

how do u you guys like wright? dint see much of him in da 1st half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Damn man, New Jersey Nets need to be cautious and stop fouling so much.. They have been turning the ball over and fouls are leading/converting into offense for the Indiana Pacers.. Lets Go Nets!! Step It Up..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

pinoyboy231 said:


> how do u you guys like wright? dint see much of him in da 1st half


 I need to see more of him before I can say. Since its his first nba game, although preseason, he's going to have some anxiety about it. But hopefulyl he'll get more time in the 4th.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones hits a jumper. Pacers up 4.

Jefferson misses a shot in the lane.

Jones is fouled by Vaughn, going to the line again.

LJ3 in for Vince.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones goes 1 of 2. Pacers up 5. 79-74.

Wright is in the game now.

Walker called for the offensive foul.

1:28 left in the third.


*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I want to see what guests think of this game!

1000 UCash and a rep for the first new member to post in this thread.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses a layup, out off the Nets.

Croshere misses, LJ3 rebounds.

Vaughn gets it to Marc Jackson, who is fouled by Croshere and is going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is weird, they pair Robinson with Kidd, Carter and RJ, Collins with the 2nd unit, and Marc Jackson. Wonder when they will have an idea of what type of rotation they want to throw out there, if they don't already.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i hope we can win the game..

OT: amare would be out for four months.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> I want to see what guests think of this game!
> 
> 1000 UCash and a rep for the first new member to post in this thread.


 I'll match the 1,000 also. Come on people! Join in the fun!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> I want to see what guests think of this game!
> 
> 1000 UCash and a rep for the first new member to post in this thread.


I'm new!

Pick me!

Ignore my profile, date registered, and post count!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits both, Pacers up 3.

Walker draws a foul on Vaughn.

All these foul shoots.....is no fun.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Walker misses both, rebound by Paggett.

Scott misses, rebound by Walker.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

tripuka or capstraw?

tripuka = capstraw


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope the Nets wins... I like JKidd a lot.. Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran taking it to the basket to start off the 4th...

Going to the line.

Looks like we'll go bench / 2nd unit the rest of the way.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran drives hard at the Pacer's Euro... hits. I think he wants to show up in this matchup.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Zoran taking it to the basket to start off the 4th...
> 
> Going to the line.
> 
> ...



hey petey whats the lineup starting the 4th? and what's the score plz?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Marc Jackson with a triple.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin: jackson wit da 3333333333333333333333333333333 :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn picks it off, setups up, blows by everyone, converts.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

trailing on the fast break


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Is that within Jackson's usual range?? I thought he was usually a mid-range shooter? Good for the Nets!! :banana:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

anybody the score plz?


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, Marc Jackson with a triple.
> 
> -Petey


That was a confident shot.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Tied game after the shooting and playing by Zoran Planinic.. and the Nets are increasing their lead as the game progresses... 84-81 in favor of the New Jersey Nets.. need to keep up the stellar play and defend them well.. and continue scoring baskets and we will win this pre-season game... Go Nets!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats the score, and how is Krstic doing this second half?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran Planinic is stepping up his game and continues to score and extends the New Jersey Net lead over the Indiana Pacers to 88-83.. Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

[email protected] kristic learning english from the chapelle show. "Peep the turn around jumper *****ez" "Tell pollard to keep his elbows to himself before I have to keep it real on his ***"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> hey petey whats the lineup starting the 4th? and what's the score plz?


Sorry, T-Mac11 is the much better play by play guy...

I'll update the score in a second...

86-81 Nets.

Jackson, Padgett, Murray, Zoran, Vaugn on the floor.

Vaughn to Zoran for a break, puts it off the board.

88-83.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran hits.

Hunter answers.

nets up 88-83


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Scott Padgett is going to be a good assett to this ball club and for those who criticize him about defense, he played under Tubby Smith and JVG, two very defensive minded coaches, am sure he learnt quite a bit from them


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Murray hits a shot down low.

Nets have outscored 14-3 in the 4th quarter.

Zoran with the rebound, goes to the other end and gets fouled.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LJIII 3 rebounds in 8 minutes, very nice, compared to Collins and his 2 boards in 14 minutes.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

how does linton look out there? what position are they playing him?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

OT
sac vs dallas SAR dint start? score 4-4 1st quarter

houston- 105 philly- 91 F

orlando- 104 atl- 93 F 

chi- 76 det- 87 F 

bos- 86 clev- 96 F

preseason games


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> LJIII 3 rebounds in 8 minutes, very nice.



i guess thanks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Murray called for the offensive foul.

Wright back in for Vaughn.

Walker hits a shot and is going to the line after a foul by Jackson.


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Whenever LJ3 rest his arms on his knees his triceps look like they could closeline someone. he better be carefull : P


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Zoran's pretty impressive! Nenad too! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Walker makes the 3 point play.

Murray called for a travel on the other end. Nets are up 4.

Jasakavasis hits a jumper, time out nets.

Nets up 90-88.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> OT
> sac vs houston SAR dint start? score 4-4
> 
> houston- 105 philly- 91
> ...


Beat me to it.... Good updates.. Also the Cleveland Cavaliers beat the Boston Celtics today in pre-season play 96-86.. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

90:88 Nets lead...

GO GO GO


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jarkid said:


> 90:88 Nets lead...
> 
> GO GO GO



aren't the starts going back in?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

How many minutes left guys?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran drives, Murray misses a wide open three.

Pagett dives for the ball, Zoran misses a shot.

3 second violation on the pacers. LJ3 coming back in for pagett.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i ment starters my bad...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> aren't the starts going back in?


Don't think so, think Frank wants to get this unit time.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We need to hold our lead over the Indiana Pacers and continue to chip away and extend our lead... Too many fouls in this game on both ends, imparticular our side.. Lets Go Nets!! Do not give up, continue to play hard... :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> How many minutes left guys?


4:45 left in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

around 5 left to play...nets up 2.

Gill misses, LJ3 with another rebound.

LJ3 misses, Jackson rebounds and puts it back in. Nets back up 4.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jasakavasis hits a three, Nets up 92-91.

Gill fouls Zoran. Time out.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 points, 6 boards get Krstic YES Production's player of the game.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Don't think so, think Frank wants to get this unit time.
> 
> -Petey


 YEah, I agree. the starters are probably done.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

justasking? said:


> How many minutes left guys?


The New Jersey Nets called a 20 second timeout.. there is 4:31 remaining in the game and time will be ticking shortly... :cheers:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Marc Jackson and Antoine Wright are short.

Zoran and LJ3 are tall.

(Per my expectations, of course.)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray inbounds, give and go with Jackson... Very nice, they are having a great "debut" w/ the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

no ricky shields or chubb?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter fouls LJ3.

The give and go and murray nails the lay up. Nets up 3. 94-91

Foul on Murray, his 5th, team 3rd.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

LJIII is as big as marc jackson but moved as quick as Zoran, thats pretty impressive.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson with another rebound for the Nets.

LJ3 finds murray for the dunk.

Time out pacers, nets up 96-91.


*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

no chemistry problems so far! they lookin good sharin da ball nice give and goes


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Go Nets!!! Im not in the US but I truly like the Nets!!! Go go go!!! All the way! :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Indiana Full Timeout. The New Jersey Nets have a 5-point lead over the Indiana Pacers... Lamond Murray continues to impress me.. Despite our team having tons of fouls, we have a 5-point lead 96-91... Go Nets!! Only 3:41 left in the 4th quarter..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Murray is doing great, isnt he?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Show of the future? Vaughn to Zoran, Zoran to a cutting Wright, HITS the layup...

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Marc Jackson, Murray, Padgett are good pickups for nets !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3:41 left in the 4th. Nets up 5.

Hunter misses a three, rebound Zoran...gets it knocked away by Gill.

Gill misses, LJ3 with another rebound...to zoran to wright for the layin. Nets up 7. 2:47 left.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Murray is doing great, isnt he?


yup padgett and murray
very impressive


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Murray is doing great, isnt he?


Yes very much so... so is Zoran, Zoran hits a floater.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Wright, his first.

Brown misses, rebound by walker, to gill for a three. 98-94 Nets.

Zoran drives and hits a jumper. 100-94.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray picks up his 6th foul, Hunter to the line, 100-94 Nets, 1:49 left.

THe Nets are sending in Ricky Sheilds!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Why are the Pacers wearing last year's uniforms?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Murray fouls out. 13 points off the bench. Rickey Shields comes in.

Hunter to the line....1:49 left to play.

Hits the first....and the second.

Nets up 100-96.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> nice


 travel wtf!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hunter hits double digits, Zoran turns it over. Overdribbling a bit.

But he's playing with alot more confidence.

Carter is the leading scorer for the Nets tonight with 18.

Ben comes in for Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Zoran: 8 points, 3 of 6 Shooting, 4 Rebounds, 2 Assits and 1 steal in 11 minutes.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Antoine Wright made the jumper, Ricky Shields is in for the New Jersey Nets... We have cracked triple digits against the Indiana Pacers and now lead 100-96... we need to continue shooting well and play great defense.. :clap: Go Nets!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Not good, Jackson is headed to the locker room with Walsh.

Hunter to the line again.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

jackson to the locker room


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wut happened to jackson? why is he goin to da lockerroom?!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran travels.

Big Ben coming back in for Jackson. 1:36 left to play. Nets up 4.

Hunter draws a foul from big ben and is going back to the line for 2 more.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm gonna call Handlogten "Eclipse" - because it's dangerous to look directly at him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter hits the first...misses the second, rebound by shields.

TIme out nets. 100-97, Nets.


*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

What happened to Jackson? did he get injured?? :curse: Oh no!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> I'm gonna call Handlogten "Eclipse" - because it's dangerous to look directly at him.


 :laugh:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I'm gonna call Handlogten "Eclipse" - because it's dangerous to look directly at him.


HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

justasking? said:


> What happened to Jackson? did he get injured?? :curse: Oh no!


 no, just giving him a rest and giving some of the other guys some time.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yes very much so... so is Zoran, Zoran hits a floater.
> 
> -Petey


I know its too early to tell, but this was a good signing, Murray and Padgett. 

Well done Rod :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

LJIII 2pts 5boards 8min

not bad... 

krstic 8pts 6boards 18min!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Murray is doing great, isnt he?


As much as I like Murray, I gotta admit that he's only a great player when there's nothing on the line. It's kind of the way he's been his whole career. Impresses the hell out of coaches in training camp/preseason but somehow dissapears during the regular season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter fouled by LJ3. Headed back to the line for 2.

Misses the first...and hits the second. Nets up 100-98. 1:18 left to play.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

What is going on man, we need to stop committing fouls and letting the Indiana Pacers convert on the other end for points.. and the New Jersey Nets lead 100-97 winding down the clock.. less then a minute to go.. need to hold them.. do not let them get open shots..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheilds is going to the LINE... LOL

Will everyone have scored?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

So who among the new acquisitions impressed you guys the most so far? They all seem to be good huh? :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, he misses on the first... and 2nd is good.

Do they do OT in preseason?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> LJIII 2pts 5boards 8min
> 
> not bad...
> 
> krstic 8pts 6boards 18min!


rodman LJ3

6pts 15boards for 24min

lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brown airballs for three.

Shields fouled and is going to the line. around :40 left to play.

Misses the first...hits the second. Nets up 101-98.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats the score?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

z 11pts in 4th quarter! nice job zoron


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter steals it and lays it up. Nets up 1.

Gill fouls Zoran, and he's going to the line. Zoran hits both.

Nets up 103-100. 17 second left.

*Hey guests! Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Nets, Vinsanity, RJ and Kidd with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! Sign up today and be ready for when the season starts!!!*


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

12pts 30boards per 48 lol


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran Planinic makes clutch free throws and puts the New Jersey Nets up by 3.. 103-100, Indiana calls a full timeout.. with less than 20 seconds remaining in the game.. Go Nets! No Open shots.. :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> whats the score?


103:100 Nets lead


Planinic made 2 important free throws..


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Please let them win!!! :angel:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Zoran Planinic makes clutch free throws and puts the New Jersey Nets up by 3.. 103-100, Indiana calls a full timeout.. with less than 20 seconds remaining in the game.. Go Nets! No Open shots.. :clap:


let them shoot 2, not 3. then we'll win.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

TIE!! hunter wit da three 10.7 seconds left nets time out man perimeter defence is pretty poor


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

too bad ! 103:103 !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hunter hits a three. Tied at 103.

Nets take a time out. Will look for one shot to win it.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunter has had a nice stroke tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The pacers announcers hate zoran so much, haha.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

103-103 We need someone to step up and make a shot because nobody decided to play defense... 10 seconds left in the 4th quarter I would hold the basketball for the last shot and send this game into overtime worst comes to worst... Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

z
sheilds
wright
?
LJIII
---------
103-103
----------
lets see


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

z or wright


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

z for layup

and gill lost the ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran drives and lays it in!

Gill looses it and its over!

Nets win! 105-103!!!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Zoran with the Lay up and Nets win 105-103.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Z!!! Nets win! Woo! :banana:


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Go Z


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Nets Win!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

PG - Kidd
SG - Zoran
SF - RJ
PF - KG
C - Nenad

NBA Champs.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets win.... Zoran Planinic as usual stepped up and made the shot and Antoine Wright was there to take the ball away.. Great pre-season win for the New Jersey Nets... 105-103 over the Indiana Pacers.. :clap: :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yahoo!!! Great great great great!!!! :banana:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

they giving wright a steal on gill! 

good job wright!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Planinic is the man ~~ made the layup

and Antoine Wright stolen the final ball !

105:103 Nets !


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> PG - Kidd
> SG - Zoran
> SF - RJ
> PF - KG
> ...


NO

KIDD
CARTER
ZORAN
KG
NENAD !!

WORLD CHAMPS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> PG - Kidd
> SG - Zoran
> SF - RJ
> PF - KG
> ...


Wheres Carter?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

418 post....JESUS!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jmax 11pts and 3 boards... i would rather have 11boards and 3pts but still thats not bad


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

he had kg as our pf!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ghoti said:


> PG - Kidd
> SG - Zoran
> SF - RJ
> PF - KG
> ...


Agreed


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Hes implying a KG- Carter type trade


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> NO
> 
> KIDD
> CARTER
> ...


 lol lets not getinto this


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wheres Carter?


Traded for KG


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

NJ win!!!! :banana: 

Ok its not worth it..lol


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wheres Carter?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Traded for KG


He would be missed but :banana:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

tone wone said:


> 418 post....JESUS!!!


For the 1st preseason game!

Man, this is nuts.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Traded for KG


already?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> He would be missed but :banana:


I'm not kidding, either.

I truly believe that lineup would win the NBA Title.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang seems Ron Artest manhandled RJ


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

the arena was empty as hell


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> already?


Just replying to ghoti's lineup


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ghoti said:


> For the 1st preseason game!
> 
> Man, this is nuts.


hey its been a long long summer :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Minny would make us throw in Zoran for that trade to work 

; )


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Dang seems Ron Artest manhandled RJ


Artest seems bigger, not 270!! but defintely bigger.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> For the 1st preseason game!
> 
> Man, this is nuts.


Ah this was kinda slow, ToddMac11 and I thought we'd hit 600, but we are a bit rusty, this is our preseason too!

Everyone throw some rep ToddMac11's way, he had to fight tooth and nail to get access to the TV to do your play by play!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> the arena was empty as hell


It looked like fun!

No crowds, no traffic.

I think I'll go to a preseason game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Minny would make us throw in Zoran for that trade to work
> 
> ; )


Sorry, Kevin. Zoran is not available.

Can I interest you in a Handlogten, perhaps?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The postgame information is on the YES Network, Marv Albert's Preview... and I am going to post postgame analysis right now....

www.sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251011017 - Box Score of the Pre-season Game between the New Jersey Nets and the Indiana Pacers.. :clap: 

Trying to find some pictures of the New Jersey Nets pre-season game in East Rutherford, New Jersey: And I found some!! :biggrin: 









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson, right, attempts to drive around Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest during the first quarter Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.
Why does Ron Artest have #15, Vince's number!! :curse: 









Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest, right, backs in on New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson during the first quarter of pre-season action Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.

Good game by the New Jersey Nets, high scoring.. again the final in East Rutherford, New Jersey:
*Final:* New Jersey Nets 105, Indiana Pacers 103


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

i just got back, that was hands down the best preseason game ive seen there... you know when vince sat down in the seats and was reading the playball, my seats are about 2 feet behind him. Im liking M-jax, that guy talks so much, the stuff he says is hilarious. good game fellas, sets a precident for the season.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Great Job by ToddMac11.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMac does all the IGTs until we lose!! (Or he has something better to do)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


>


you are the truely carter hater, and the nets team mind breaker.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

dooch... that link isnt working, and i need to see that box score since they did away with the ticker that says how many assists and rebs people had, now its just colorful ads. but repost that link for me?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Great Job by ToddMac11.


 thank you, thank you. I tried my best.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

BTW I dont think Ive ever seen a slower game. Good God the fouls. I know its pre season but still....


And that guy in place of Kelly was decent. But it seemed liek he didnt like Ians jokes. But he seemed to know about a lot of players.

I liked M Jax and Lamond Myurray minus the fouls, carter of course, nenad, and the O as a group


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> ToddMac does all the IGTs until we lose!! (Or he has something better to do)


 haha, I think that I took over the last 9 games of the season and the nets went like...7-2. So so far, I've got a pretty good track recrod.

I'll do it for as many games as I can, but I'm going to need someone to do it for some of the games.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> dooch... that link isnt working, and i need to see that box score since they did away with the ticker that says how many assists and rebs people had, now its just colorful ads. but repost that link for me?


No problem bro, the link should be working now: 
http://www.sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251011017 
There try it now.. :cheers:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Great job everyone on the play by play and commentary. I started reading the game thread when there were over 400 posts and caught up by the 4 minute mark in the 4th quarter. I feel like I didn't miss much


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jarkid said:


> you are the truely carter hater, and the nets team mind breaker.


I  VC!

I'll still root for him when he's a T-Wolf.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I  VC!
> 
> I'll still root for him when he's a T-Wolf.


Is it certain that this trade is going to happen with Kevin Garnett? :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dooch said:


> Is it certain that this trade is going to happen with Kevin Garnett? :cheers:


It's about 90% certain...






That it will never happen.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's about 90% certain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I thought also.. I did not favor this trade to happen.. I feel we should keep Vince Carter in a New Jersey Nets jersey, I just feel that Vince Carter belongs in New Jersey... Hopefully the trade does not go through, I am against the trade.. I want VC to stay.. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Is it certain that this trade is going to happen with Kevin Garnett? :cheers:


No, they are just speculating.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

We should stop all the trades talk and discuss our team...It's better that way. :banana:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Is it certain that this trade is going to happen with Kevin Garnett? :cheers:


Of course!

I post this as much as I can.

Sometimes I'm pretty clever about it and nobody notices.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> We should stop all the trades talk and discuss our team...It's better that way. :banana:


Which one?

The Carter or KG version? :angel:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Which one?
> 
> The Carter or KG version? :angel:


Discuss and focus on what we have now, its not a hard task if you ask me.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Well good preseason win by the New Jersey Nets over the Indiana Pacers... :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :cheers: I am looking forward to their second preseason game against the Charlotte Bobcats, on October 13th in two days, when I have off from school.. :biggrin: Does anyone know who is going to broadcast the preseason game with the New Jersey Nets and the Charlotte Bobcats? :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Well good preseason win by the New Jersey Nets over the Indiana Pacers... :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :cheers: I am looking forward to their second preseason game against the Charlotte Bobcats, on October 13th in two days, when I have off from school.. :biggrin: Does anyone know who is going to broadcast the preseason game with the New Jersey Nets and the Charlotte Bobcats? :cheers:


it wont be televised, but u can listen to it free on NBA.com


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> it wont be televised, but u can listen to it *free* on NBA.com


Are you serious? That they will be letting people listen to the game on NBA.com for free... If so thank you... :clap: :cheers:


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

That KG lineup would not win the NBA title. There is no go to scorer on that team.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job ToddMac11! :clap: And to all of you who provided us with the highlights of the preseason... Big big thanks!!! Whew :yes: ... we thought we wouldnt have any access but you guys made our night! Thanks!! :cheers:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Great job ToddMac11! :clap: And to all of you who provided us with the highlights of the preseason... Big big thanks!!! Whew :yes: ... we thought we wouldnt have any access but you guys made our night! Thanks!! :cheers:


Yeah, Thanks ToddMacCulloch11 for the sacrifice in doing this...God bless you! :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

holy crap!this thread was 2 pages last time i posted here....and now.......32 ****in pages holy crap!im not readin all that


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Some more pictures from last night's game against the Indiana Pacers:*









New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter goes in for a dunk during the first quarter against the Indiana Pacers Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









Indiana Pacers guard Anthony Johnson, right, holds off New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter as he dribbles up the court during the third quarter of pre-season action Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest, left, shoots over New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter during the third quarter of pre-season action Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd, left, is closely guarded by Indiana Pacers' Jamaal Tinsley during the third quarter of pre-season action Tuesday night, Oct. 11, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. 

*Final:* New Jersey Nets 105, Indiana Pacers 103.. 1-0 Preseason Play.. :clap: :cheers:


----------

